# Newbie- can’t stop loosing fish



## MollyG (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi! Glad to find somewhere to help! I bought some goldfish for my kids, and they didn’t last long but I caught the bug. I emptied the tank and started again with new substrate, added a filter to my ten gallon tank and corner bubbler, got new substrate and a heater. Rinsed everything off, filled the tank, started the filters, treated the water and did an ammonia test a couple days later (.25) bought some dalmation mollies and now it seems like they are on theier way out one seems sluggish, and they either is hiding and struggling to breathe (upside down) they have been in the tank for about one day, and I have fed them twice. I followed the pet srore’s advice on acclimating them, and am not sure what else to do. Tested the water again and it is still .25 ammonia. Temp 78 f.
Can you help?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Cycling Your Aquarium, Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle: Start Cycling Aquarium Guide


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

same reply as another post!
You're tank is not cycled.

Do 50% water changes daily and see if you can obtain some used filter material from your local fish store which may get your tank to stabilize. Take a couple ziplock back with you to put it in and keep it wet. When you get home do a large water change and then add the used media to your filter.


----------

